# Baby Pigeon Found



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
i went outside this evening and i found a baby pigeon on the floor below my tall trees; its parents were up in the trees looking down at it but it was to young to fly. I have put in the shed in a warm box with some wild bird feed and a bowl of water because i was worreid that if i didnt it would get eaten by the local foxes that always come into our garden. If it isnt able to fly tommorow then i will get my tweezers out and feed it some mealworms but what else can i do?
thankyou


----------



## Hopeinthedark (Aug 16, 2008)

If you can, try to fix up a little box in the tree so the parents can continue to rear it. If that's not possible, you want to get some seed, soak it in water, and feed it that at regular intervals throughout the day - if you feel its crop you can judge how much to give it. But it's much better if you can get it back to the parents - they'll do a better job than any human. It's also somewhat dependent on how old it is - I presume it has feathers from what you've written? If it has no down left at all it's probably in the process of fledging and will be able to perch in a tree if you pop it up there.

Good luck


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

the trees are really high up so we cant realy reach anywhere that would be sucure enought to hold a box. The baby has got some of its adult feathers through it just has under the arms and the head and a few other places to grow through yet im goin off to try reesing it now but i doubt it will fly so if not i will feed it som mealworms


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

It flew and is n ow reunited with its parents; turns out it is nesting on top of our house


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

Drat! I was just about to give you the recipe for Pigeon & Ale pie. :mf_dribble:


----------

